# Sdrc



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Any updates on the Major or Minor stakes?

Thank you~


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series-37 dogs

2,5,6,8,10,11,13,17,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,47,49,50,51,53,56,57,59,61,63,65


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Russ said:


> Open callbacks to the 2nd series-37 dogs
> 
> 2,5,6,8,10,11,13,17,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,47,49,50,51,53,56,57,59,61,63,65


What is the rotation and time for test dog tomorrow morning?


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Amateur call backs 45 dogs. 1,2,3,,6,8,9,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,28,29,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,39,40,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,
53,54,55,56,57,59,60. Same area, test dog at 7:55, working dog at 8:00.starting with dog 14.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

I have the open rotation as 9, 25, 41. Amateur is 13, 28, 43.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open starts at 8am


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Q news?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby results

1st. Bullet. Rawlins
2nd. Penny. Kiernan
3rd. Bodhi. Drent
4th. Miranda. Kiernan
Rj. Terra. Efnard

Jams. 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 16, 17, 21


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Speedy. Have you heard any news on Q and Open?


Thanks Lorraine


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 4 the series
3,19,36,37,40,42,45,48,52,57. Test dog at 7:55.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Open call backs to the 4th, 2,11,30,32,38,47,53,59,61,63.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Elaine Brock and Willie for winning the open!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations Elaine and Willie. I thought it was great to win an Amateur but look at you Winning the OPEN. Wow and woo hoo.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Open results
1 Willie /Elaine Brock
2 Ford/Jim Gonia
3 Turbo/ Bill Crushing
4 Kid/ Breck Howard
RJ Skatch/ Larry Calvert
Jam Hottie/Don Remien
Jam Magic/ Jim Gonia
Jam Hannah / Don Remien


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Hugh Congratulations to Elaine Brock!


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Amateur results
1 Kid/Brick Howard
2 Delta/ Larry Calvert
3 Tank/ Matt Werner
4 Nike/ Paul Foster
RJ Katie/ Mike Tierney
Jams Cutter/ Don Pollock. Chipper/Paul Foster. Dizzy/Cynthia Howard. Digger/Brian Griffin. Ruger/Anna Calvert.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

chessielvr said:


> Amateur results
> *1 Kid/Brick Howard*
> 2 Delta/ Larry Calvert
> 3 Tank/ Matt Werner
> ...


Congrats to Dr. Breck Howard, Ms. Valerie Martin and trainer Don Remein on another win in Calif..

Three Amateur wins since last summer...nicely done Dr. Howard


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Annette said:


> Hugh Congratulations to Elaine Brock!


Dittos!! Way to go Elaine from one of your old Alaskan training "targets"!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

chessielvr said:


> Open results
> 1 Willie /Elaine Brock
> 2 Ford/Jim Gonia
> 3 Turbo/ Bill Crushing
> ...





chessielvr said:


> Amateur results
> 1 Kid/Brick Howard
> *2 Delta/ Larry Calvert*
> 3 Tank/ Matt Werner
> ...


Congrats to the Calverts on a great weekend! And how about Delta's first Amateur placement at just 3 1/2.  Way to go!


----------

